
Gitlab Down? - edoceo
https://gitlab.com/
======
detaro
[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/861664723418443776](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/861664723418443776),
12 min ago (isn't that a bit long?):

 _We 're having a Redis master failover, this is affecting
[http://GitLab.com](http://GitLab.com) , it should be resolved shortly_

------
edoceo
Access over HTTPS and SSH+GIT seems to be affected.

\--- ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host fatal:
Could not read from remote repository.

    
    
      Please make sure you have the correct access rights
      and the repository exists.

\---

------
seertaak
I've submitted a similar message (which was flagged [what does this mean?]).
For what it's worth I'm seeing the same thing.

------
edoceo
Seems like it's back now

------
kibrad
when gitlab is up, i come to HN expecting a post "GitLab is UP!!!"

